# My Last Post



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sorry you feel like that hawk2009.

You made some good points about the target, you have obviously spent a lot of time thinking about it. It would have been nice to hear your suggestions on how the target could be improved.

Best of luck with whatever the future brings.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry 2 c u go hawk, i will keep in touch through youtube







- john


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to see you go mate will you still be making the tube sets? can you PM me your tel number so we can talk Pete


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hawk pls don't leave.......... we love your posts, videos and cattys


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I neve bothered with the competion simply cause i dont have a printer lol and sadly too... so I dont know exactly whats got ya goat, but this forum is getting bigger every day and theres bound to be the odd dispute every now and then, but we are all members because of one reason: our enthusiasm for slingshot making and shooting.. Some people will always, and especially on line, think theyre god and shoot off their opinions because safetly tucked away behind their computer, but among some tossers out there are a majority of good people who will always listen mate....hang around a bit longer mate..


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear this hawk I sorta get you about the target in fact one could just aim at the A4 paper and hit one,you really dont have to aim you could just vary the position around the A4 and hope for the best chances are you'd hit some as I've seen on videos already.Bill has done a great job with these comps and has tried his best to get a regular online shooting competition going for that he's to be commended,he has given all shooters with what ever set up a chance to enter,its sad that his aim/goal has not been reached in getting more shooters to enter and I understand his frustration.

I said it before and its a valid excuse why I don't enter these comps,first I live on the first floor,I only have a 6' x4' balcony and a window box.I live on a housing estate and although I once found a place to shoot even that turned out not to be safe,I do shoot outdoors on occasion but the places I shoot are to far from home for it to be feasible to cart of my catch box and targets/gear practice and video my shooting comps entries,its just not practicable,

now should anyone ever set up a window box,6' x4' balcony or 22' indoor shooting comp I'll be there.anyone?









I wish you all the best hawk in what ever you decide,come back to visit when you can


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

choker mate,you was good lad on here ,i liked your posts,and you was straight up,sorry to see you go mate


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i dont think you should leave







you are a valued member of this forum ,dont let the b*****ds grind you down


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sad duck is sad


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As to the target: Yeah, I did what you said. Aim at one circle and if you hit it (which I did) great, if you hit another, also great. Bill doesn't need me to stick up for him but I think he was doing the best he could within the limitations of an online competition. He wanted an "expert level" target and this was an easy way to get a standardized one out to whoever wanted to participate. You remember the trouble you guys had when you and Gaxalobo had your showdown. It was a few days of "this target, no this target" back and forth.It would require a great deal of luck to get a 7 or 8 just by standing in front of the paper and letting fly but I certainly see your point. The contest is over tomorrow and then you'll never see it again if it's any consolation.
I don't think that's what's really got you down, though.
You're right, the forum is a different place now than when I joined a year ago. That was before Joerg's "Post on SSF and win a Cougar" contest and all the subsequent contests and giveaways that brought in tons of people, some less "hardcore" about catapults than others. For every one good member we got out of the various number-building giveaways we got five more that don't fit with what this community used to be. The focus is different now, less about shooting and more about... whatever. I'm not really even sure what the focus is. All I know is that it's harder to get really good advice and discussion and that good posts are often buried before you even see them.
You're a great shooter and a pillar of our slingshooting community, I hope you'll reconsider.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You are not leaving simply because of a target are you? In any case DONT LEAVE!!! We need you around.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M_J said:


> good posts are often buried before you even see them.


I agree with you on this point M_J. Do you have any thoughts on how this could be improved ?

When you are viewing the forums, do you leave it on the default 'recently updated' or try the other options. I like using the custom filter and selecting all posts since last visit.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If the Hawk wishes to fly, then so be it; but I always though you were bright and to the point, with many valuable contributions. Too many cooks ... and all that.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the deal. I have gotten frustrated and felt like leaving here due to others posts and attitudes. However I reflected on why these things were making me upset .. and in reality, do I really care?

In the end the benefits of discussion on here FAR outweigh some of the negative stuff. So I stick around and have a brand new attitude.

As far as the target, I feel that it is the best that can be achieved for the contest at hand. You can get "lucky" and hit bullseyes on a regular target too. If you were aiming at #1 and hit #3 .... it should count. If you dislike that target ... nobody is forcing you to compete.

Again I think you should stick around .. after all, you are nuts about slingshots like the rest of us. Take a page from my book ... leaving never works out for me and I end up looking like a jackass.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

If you feel you must leave then I guess you must. It's about what makes things right for you. I haven't conversed with you directly, but I've read and enjoyed many of your posts. I am mostly a lurker here, not a poster. If I were to enter one of these competitions I would be proud of myself for just hitting the paper anywhere, let alone on the specific target I was aiming at. That's why I don't enter these competitions. I would be shamed. But I can still have fun shooting slingshots at home no matter how poorly I shoot.

I did note that you said you wanted the forum to be fun - that's what it's about. But then you appear to be so ultra competitive that you are angered by a target that could allow people to cheat? People could cheat on any target just by poking holes in it with a pencil if they wanted to. "Fun" and "ultra competitive" are pretty much at opposite ends of the spectrum. You need to find the balance that works for you. If that's not here, well, I hate to see you go but that's your decision. You must be pretty angry to actually make a video stating your feelings, so I hope things get better as time goes on. Take care, and keep on shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

On any public forum, there will always be some odd balls that delight in stirring up $hit. That is the price one must pay for having a public forum. I suppose one must rely on the good will of the majority to recognize the jerks for who they are and ignore them ... attention is what the jerks seek, so just deny them their desire. And good attentive monitors can do a great deal behind the scenes if we can be patient and wait for them to do their job ... they are volunteers, after all. It would be a real pity if you let the jerks win by running you off.

Still, there is a lot of interesting stuff around on this forum. I have learned a lot, and I am sure I will learn more. I hope I have a little to share from time to time, and that is rewarding too. I think you have a lot to share, and I personally would ask you not to leave. We all have other things to take our attention ... so take a break if you feel the need to, but no need to make it permanent. We need the good guys around.

As for cheating on the target ... Well, a couple of us here on the forum are magicians. It is the nature of a magician to deceive the audience. As soon as I saw videos of the competitions and the demonstrations, I automatically devised ways to make videos showing me doing the same sort of thing. Yep, I can appear to shoot a hole through a stamp on a tossed washer, I can knock cans off a post at 200 meters, I can hit a 1 inch gong 30 times in a row at 10 meters, and I can get a perfect score in any of the competitions. I did not do any of these, but it would not have been difficult. Nothing is fool proof, even if you are standing right next to the person. In the competitions on this forum, we just have to rely on the goodwill of our fellow competitors. I do not always agree with the way some folks count their hits in Bill's competitions, but perhaps I am just a bit more strict with myself than some others. If someone "cheats" ... well, their psychological needs are to be pitied ... but it is not worth getting upset about it.

From what I have seen of you on this forum, you are a good man, and you have lots of knowledge and insight that would be valuable to the rest of us. I hope you will stick around.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The competition might be better if four bullseyes were printed on one page and then the page could be cut into four pieces leaving one bull per page. There is an element of trust in all online competitions. They are just for fun and not to be taken too seriously.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

what was done was done and thank you for all your contributions sir

according to your videos we're just talking to ourselves here aren't we

thanks again for being around and peace out


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


>


I'm sorry Hawk. My comprehension of the english spoken language is not so well as the written words and I didn't really understand why you're leaving and the reasons connected to that target. Can you please explain it to me? Thanks. Bob


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hawk is one of the greats. I'll just go to his you tube channel to keep up with his doings. He's a guy I really like, no B.S. about him at all.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Today a true Star is dying. A shining light that has helped to illuminate our tiny world and brought warmth to our souls.

Hawk.... of all the people here and all the real shooters and competitors... I've come to respect you, your knowledge and your abilities more than almost anyone else on this forum. With so many out there willing to "talk the talk" but afraid to "walk the walk" you stand unique. A true marksman who is not afraid to try things thought impossible, and at the same time not afraid to compete and show the world you are human and can miss.

Your ability with a slingshot is an inspiration to any who aspire to self improvement and your straight forward methodology both in spoken ways and in your actions is to be commended. More of a man of action and less of talk, always willing to take on a challenge and at the same time your skills have helped to elevate the perceptions and real abilities of so many others.

Just remember the time line and what you're more than partially responsible for... At one time people percieved the slingshot as a mere toy, a novelty that isn't capable of much more than shooting soda pop cans from out to 10 meters with any sort of real accuracy or power.
Then less than a year ago, when no one really thought it possible to do the things you do and have done with a slingshot. You were able to show that consistently shooting corner shots through small diameter piping, card cuts from further than skilled marksmen can do with a pistol, snuffing candles, striking matches and so many other things are all possible... and it can all be done with a little rubber and a forked stick.

You among the list of the very few are much like me. You don't wear your list of accomplishments on your sleeve and don't flaunt your true achievements and trophies. Martial Artist, Expert Marksman and genuine shining example of a MAN. You will be missed.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Today a true Star is dying. A shining light that has helped to illuminate our tiny world and brought warmth to our souls.
> 
> Hawk.... of all the people here and all the real shooters and competitors... I've come to respect you, your knowledge and your abilities more than almost anyone else on this forum. With so many out there willing to "talk the talk" but afraid to "walk the walk" you stand unique. A true marksman who is not afraid to try things thought impossible, and at the same time not afraid to compete and show the world you are human and can miss.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry that you feel like that. We are loosing a true expert and a good guy. You are a good person, Hawk. I liked to compete with you in the august pocket predator ss shooting contest.
Regards,
Aras


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

This is one of the few threads that I read everyones comments on. Many have said things in better words than I can. 
Dont leave Hawk. Let the BS role of your back like water off a Duck.

Mike


----------



## Phil Rosa-Leeke (Sep 22, 2011)

Although I am only a newcomer to this forum, it is sad that someone like the Hawk has had to make this decision on leaving. I know only too well what forums can get like, true vipers nests full of back-stabbing so and so's who think they know it all. But saying that, I have also learned that you can beat them down in the end.

If I were you Hawk, I would stand your ground. By the looks of things, you are a well liked and respected person with many a friend on this forum and that, in my opinion, makes you a good head and shoulders above the "back-stabbers". Chin up and a stiff upper lip, isn't that what us Britts are renowned for.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I to am sorry to hear that you are leaving the Forum Hawk. I have bought tube sets from you as you know, and you have always went the extra bit to supply me with what I wanted, even though this was not your usual stock. If you remember, you even sent me one of your slingshot designs out of the blue and foc. I don't know if you like a drink or not, but if you do have a couple or four and reconsider your decision and just start posting again. We all have short memories on the Forum


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

I teared a little to see you go.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi again Hawk2009,

Reading through this thread again, you seem to have a lot of great friends here mate. No doubt you will be missed.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Hawk


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I`ve learned quite a bit from your fine tutorials, and appreciated all your fine contributions....Contests, of any type, seem to create more problems than they are worth ( and here I might use Bass fishing contests as a good example )...At any rate your feedback filled a definite void, and I`m sure others have benefited as much as myself...All the best to you...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice video bean excellently put.. Hawk will like that


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> nice video bean excellently put.. Hawk will like that


 Thanks Duck, I hope so. Hawk encouraged me when I needed it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk get back here else we'll come down to you a visit along with jeorgs cannon shot and launch you head first into that controversial target,I'm pretty sure we'll hit all and take the title









You're too good a shot and contributor to walk away,why not stay forget comps for awhile and get some of those trick/fun shots we've seen from you in the past,what say you?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do not understand what is happening with the target sheet. Can someone spell it out for me. Is the target that Hawk is holding liked or not liked? Why isn't it just a typical target. And why is Hawk not with the forum anymore?


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

Although a new member to the forum, I have been reading it for probably four or five months before actually joining. It was beacuse of people like you that I have learned so much from in the reading I'v done that prompted to actually join. i think you shouldreconsider. I'm actually on my third time around in slingshots over 68 years and I love it more today than ever before. I have learned so much in just a short time from people like you on this forum. Again , I think you should reconsider. I think you have a lot of good info to share with people like me just getting started


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Good to hear from an older guy johnny r. We should suggest to Aaron a Pensioners / Seniors Section mate. After all, we laid down the groundwork years ago  I respect Hawk's decision to leave the Forum and don't think he has any plans to return at any time soon.


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

ThanksTubeman, but don't consider myself a senior yet. I can still outrun any of the guys I work with. Senior is only a state of mind. I credit my young grandson with getting m started again in slingshots.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Thanks Hawk


I Do hope this will help him come back nice guy thanks Beanflip


----------

